# I can print from firefox but nothing else.



## paulfrottawa (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a laserjet 1000 after a couple of years I finally have it working with Feebsd. 

When I print from firefox It work great but when I print from anything else the prints don't even show up in cups jobs.

I know its something to do with my shell but I don't know to much about that. 

Please help


----------



## algould (Mar 12, 2009)

Is lpd active?  If so, it could be that Firefox is using the standard print server instead of CUPS.

What did you use to configure the laserjet?


----------



## paulfrottawa (Mar 12, 2009)

I noticed this more info address onthe install.txt

http://www.webmiscreants.com/index.php?page=howto_P1006

Then used this install instead of freebsd's which you  have to remove if you installed it. 

http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/

It was there all along 



			
				algould said:
			
		

> Is lpd active?  If so, it could be that Firefox is using the standard print server instead of CUPS.
> 
> What did you use to configure the laserjet?


----------



## algould (Mar 13, 2009)

When printing from Firefox, does the printing window show the printer name?  Or does is use the default Postscript printer?

Is the printer configured under CUPS?


----------



## paulfrottawa (Mar 15, 2009)

I think its a postscript printer.

It works in both browsers when I print the cups test page. But when I print from konquorer or a kde program it goes into space (just gone.) However in firefox it prints a nice page.

The differences that I have notice is that in fire fox its say CUPS/HP-Laserjet (HP-Laserjet is the name i gave it.) and kde programs it look like HP-Laserjet(no preceeding CUPS)


----------



## everypot (Apr 20, 2009)

I have the same problem. I use KDE4.2.  Kickoff Application Launcher -> Applications -> System ->Manage Printing = Nothing happens!!

I'm really frustrated by the printing problem on Freebsd. Everyone else in my research group is using linux (mostly Ubuntu). They laugh at me whenever I have trouble printing.


----------



## everypot (Apr 21, 2009)

I just had a look at FreeBSD wiki
http://wiki.freebsd.org/KDE4

It says that KDE 4 printer-applet needs pykde4 and PyCups. But there is no pykde4 or py-kde4 in ports. Only the old py-kde for KDE 3.


----------



## Gkarfield (Apr 23, 2009)

for lpd 
if you have 

```
#print
lpd_enable="YES"
```
at your rc.conf file


and read how to declare a printer in printcap...
its ok

i print from any programm 

my printer is an hp930


```
lp|hp930c :\
        :sh:\
        :lp=/dev/lpt0:sd=/var/spool/lpd:lf=/var/log/lpd-errs:\
        :if=/usr/share/examples/printing/ifhp:
```

just a little change in ifhp


```
if [ "$first_two_chars" = "%!" ]; then
    #
    #  It is PostScript; use Ghostscript to scan-convert and print it
    #
    /usr/local/bin/gs -dSAFER -dNOPAUSE -q -sDEVICE=cdj880 -sOutputFile=- - \ 
        && exit 0
else
```

[i only changed to cdj880 . it gives a better printing  for my printer]

then you can print directly to the printer or to a postscript file, and the do _lpr <postcript file>_ from command line [i.e. xterm or ...]

.... all these were in the manual, and ifhp file was as an example file, and i used that


----------



## everypot (Apr 23, 2009)

Mine has a lot of chkprintcap errors:

```
sh /etc/rc.d/lpd start                                                
Starting lpd.                                                              
chkprintcap: HPLasJet2300 and HP_LaserJet_P2055dn__2042FC_ share the same spool,/var/spool/output/lpd
chkprintcap: HP_LaserJet_P2055dn__2042FC_ and HP_LaserJet_3050_USB_00CNBK316144_HPLIP share the same spool, /var/spool/output/lpd
chkprintcap: HP_LaserJet_3050_USB_00CNBK316144_HPLIP and HP_LaserJet_3050_HP_Fax_HPLIP share the same spool, /var/spool/output/lpd
.......................
.......................
lpd: 15 errors in printcap file, exiting
```
Later, I installed the ports: foomatic-filters and hpijs. Now it's partially working(still cannot print from adobe reader, but can print from KPDF).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 23, 2009)

Guys, use code tags (http://forums.freebsd.org/misc.php?do=bbcode#code) around system output and commands; everything else is unreadable.


----------



## Gkarfield (Apr 24, 2009)

for every printer you need a different spooling directory, and a different  printer name. I have only one, so I named it lp [ default]. 
If you have any other, you can give them different names, and have different declarations in printcap file 

[/usr/share/doc/en/books/handbook/book.html]


----------

